# Amazing free eq plugin from Soundtoys



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I love it on guitars but it sound amazing on almost anything, is a model of the highly appreciated Siemens w295b hardware unit.




Download link is on the description of the video


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, I downloaded it earlier this evening. Soundtoys makes really nice plugins. Nice song BTW.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for noticing Kenmac, that's one of the songs we're cooking for the band's second EP.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

bummer its not supported for Reaper


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Slooky said:


> bummer its not supported for Reaper


Yes it is, it doesn't mention Reaper but it is VST format which Reaper supports. I guess I should fix that at least in the video.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I haven't given this a good workout yet, but as an owner of all the other Soundtoy plugins I expect it to be good. I appreciate getting an early, free copy.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

And here I've been looking for the actual hardware; thanks for the tip.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

ronmac said:


> I haven't given this a good workout yet, but as an owner of all the other Soundtoy plugins I expect it to be good. I appreciate getting an early, free copy.


Agree 100% to that! 


Granny Gremlin said:


> And here I've been looking for the actual hardware; thanks for the tip.


The few people who I've heard have been able to compare it seem to find them very close. It really gives the impression that all the hard work has already been done for you and looking at the frequency chart that's exactly what they did, very clever design to say the least.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Site says I need a iLok to make it works?

What's an iLok??????


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ti-Ron said:


> Site says I need a iLok to make it works?
> 
> What's an iLok??????


An ilok account which is free. Go to ilok.com and you will find a download for their ilok license manager, you have to create an account and give the ID (usually the username) to Soundtoys so they can deposite the authorization on your ilok account, from there you only have to login in the license manager installed on your computer with your ilok credentials and authorize your computer to use the plugin. Let me know if you need more help. I'm sure the website has a video about that


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

amagras said:


> Yes it is, it doesn't mention Reaper but it is VST format which Reaper supports. I guess I should fix that at least in the video.


DAWs we test on, but are not fully supported:
Reaper 4 & 5 (graphical resizing of the EffectRack and Tweak Menus are the main holdups)
Studio One 2 & 3 (automation can cause CPU spikes)
Garage Band (must use version 10 or later for our GUIs to behave correctly)
Apple MainStage (no known issues)
FL Studio (no known issues)


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, that wouldn't hold me back to try it though.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay thought I would give this a go. Got serial key put it in and it says wrong serial number?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't have to do that. Just installed the ilok license manager and the asset was there, just have to send it to my ilok or in your case to your computer.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok I got it in my ilok account. So how do I use it? I open Reaper and it doesn't show up so I am thinking their must be something I am missing? How do I send it to Reaper?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Make sure to authorize your computer in the ilok manager...and install the plugin of course, make sure to select the correct path to the VST shared folder that Reaper is using (the same all your other VST .dll files are).


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I still don't get it. Where is the plugin?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

In your Soundtoys account you will see the links to download the installers for Mac and Windows 32 and 64.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

ok I downloaded the link in the soundtoys account. Opened the exe. Opened Reaper still no dll. Where is the dll file? Thank you for your help Amagras it is much appreciated.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

There should be 2 installers for windows, did you installed both? That way you'll be sure you have the right version for your DAW


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I have Reaper 64 bit so I installed the 64 bit one


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

okay I finally found where it went-public documents-why I really don't know because sent the path to vst plugins. So I put the folder over to vst plugins I then get a message after I did a rescan in Reaper that a component is missing (Ilok) ! WTF so I got to my Ilok and get this message-

Software Component Unavailable
A background component required for iLok License Manager seems to be unavailable. If rebooting does not fix this issue, please visit iLok.com and download and run the latest License Support installer.

So I have to say thanks for your help but I am through with this ilok crap,,, bummer because it seems like a really good plugin


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry you are having trouble with this Slooky, but I can assure you that it works fine on 64Bit Reaper here. I had no issues with iLok recognizing and authorizing the plugin.

Perhaps try reinstalling, letting it go to default location, and reopen in Reaper.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks Ron but no thanks, the final straw was Ilok. Ilok worked fine yesterday then I got that message today and that kinda sent me over the edge


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That happened to me once and the fix is to install the content on a folder labelled "Old Installers" inside the license manager folder:








Also, restart the computer and allow a few minutes for the PACE service to run. No biggie


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks but no thanks Amagras. I did an Uninstall of pace and ilok. I've heard horror stories of that ilok and I saw part of that. I don't need it that bad. I've never had a problem downloading a vst. It always goes to my vst folder. Soundtoys went out to left field and hid in the bushes even though I sent it to my vst folder and then I got that message when I went to open ilok and that was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The plugin is yours forever, you can try whenever you make your peace with ilok. Happy to help.


----------

